# Need a good Micro ATX case



## Spektre (Feb 4, 2016)

I need a good mAtx case that can hold a Cooler Master Seidon 120 or a Noctua NH UB9 SE2, Maximus V Formula Gene and an Asus Nvidia 680 (the hulking 3 slot thing) All the hardware is currently residing in a Cooler Master HAF 922 and that case is just too big for the space (mom's home office.) I've been browsing cases online, but I don't have much experience with mAtx cases. I'd prefer an optical bay too.

GPU: 
https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/GTX680DC2O2GD5/

Coolers: http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/seidon/seidon-120v/
http://noctua.at/en/nh-u9b-se2.html#.VmPcdPkrKHs


----------



## Kursah (Feb 4, 2016)

I personally like the CoolerMaster N200 for a good budget mATX case that has many SSD, 2X 3.5, can fit full length graphics cards, plenty of fan options. I've used dozens of them for office, gaming and CAD builds.

It's not the flashiest case but has USB2 and 3, one intake and exhaust fan with options for 3 more fans. Bottom mounted PSU with dedicated intake. Good cable management options, removable drive cage, 1X 5.25 spot for a full size optical drive. 4+ SSD installation spots, and is a perfect size for a small discrete gaming rig! Good features, build quality. Easy to build in, easy to keep cable management clean in, works excellent...really unless you need something flashier or tuned to another task I haven't found a better mATX case in that price range. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00COGDERY/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## cdawall (Feb 4, 2016)

It would all fit in a Corsair Air 240, but that's a bit big for MATX


----------



## Spektre (Feb 4, 2016)

Kursah said:


> I personally like the CoolerMaster N200 for a good budget mATX case that has many SSD, 2X 3.5, can fit full length graphics cards, plenty of fan options. I've used dozens of them for office, gaming and CAD builds.
> 
> It's not the flashiest case but has USB2 and 3, one intake and exhaust fan with options for 3 more fans. Bottom mounted PSU with dedicated intake. Good cable management options, removable drive cage, 1X 5.25 spot for a full size optical drive. 4+ SSD installation spots, and is a perfect size for a small discrete gaming rig! Good features, build quality. Easy to build in, easy to keep cable management clean in, works excellent...really unless you need something flashier or tuned to another task I haven't found a better mATX case in that price range.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00COGDERY/?tag=tec06d-20



The Cooler Master is still a little on the big side for what I want. I might have to go without the optical bay. As often as you even need one, an external would be fine anyway. See, this build is what my mom is using and she's hating the big tower but I'm trying to keep her away from an AIO or laptop. I'll defiantly keep the CM in mind though. It could fit in the right kind of desk.



cdawall said:


> It would all fit in a Corsair Air 240, but that's a bit big for MATX



I do love Corsair's cubes. I've got the 540 myself. The 240 is still tiny compared to mine: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm just not sure if the cubeness will be a problem. I might haveta wait until we pick out a desk anyway,


----------



## GhostRyder (Feb 4, 2016)

How about the BitFenix

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._re=Bitfenix_Micro-ATX-_-11-345-066-_-Product


----------



## cdawall (Feb 4, 2016)

I have one of them myself. I like it so far (2 days of use)


----------



## Spektre (Feb 4, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> How about the BitFenix
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._re=Bitfenix_Micro-ATX-_-11-345-066-_-Product


According to BitFenix's own website that thing is like 14.13" deep. Thanks New Egg. Anyway, that thing should just fit the GPU. Looks like I'd be out of luck with an OD since that dang 680 takes three slots.


----------



## awesomesauce (Feb 4, 2016)

*SilverStone Temjin*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163182


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 4, 2016)

Last december i purchased a Fractal Design Arc Mini R2 Windows case and so far I am happy with it, one of the few cases I really like even it's expensive 

Link: http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/arc-series/arc-mini-r2


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 4, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> Last december i purchased a Fractal Design Arc Mini R2 Windows case and so far I am happy with it, one of the few cases I really like even it's expensive
> 
> Link: http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/arc-series/arc-mini-r2


lol was about to suggest that same case, I want to get my hands on one since it's everything I'd want in such a small package


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 4, 2016)

I used to have Antec P180 mini and it was super-spacious tower for its size. If you can find one - it'll fit anything.
There were even some mods to fit in a 240mm rad inside:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1062422/mizu-refined-antec-p180b-all-internal-watercooling

There are some newer cases that I like, but haven't had a chance to try:
- Bitfenix Prodigy M looks cool and should work, but it has that "upside-down" motherboard mount which can be bad for GPU temps.
- Antec P50 is almost the same as Corsair Carbide and it was tested on bit-tech with a Noctua NH-U9s cooling as well, so it will definitely do.


----------



## CJCerny (Feb 4, 2016)

CoolerMaster N200 is great mATX case and sometimes you can find it for $25 after the rebate.


----------



## Dethroy (Feb 4, 2016)

I second the Fractal Design Arc Mini recommendation.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 4, 2016)

awesomesauce said:


> *SilverStone Temjin*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163182



+1


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 5, 2016)

another I'd suggest is the CaseLabs Mercury S5


----------



## R00kie (Feb 11, 2016)

The new Fractal Define S Nano looks nice


----------



## Anarki (Feb 17, 2016)

Bitfenix Aegis/Aegis Core?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 17, 2016)

lot of good suggestions in this thread. I would not grab the Corsair AIR240 however. It has a nasty rattle issue that shows up after time. @cdawall can attest to this.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2016)

Yup mine now rattles just like sneekys


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 17, 2016)

Nanoxia Deep Silence 4
Available at Amazon


sneekypeet said:


> lot of good suggestions in this thread. I would not grab the Corsair AIR240 however. It has a nasty rattle issue that shows up after time. @cdawall can attest to this.





cdawall said:


> Yup mine now rattles just like sneekys


Hot glue?


----------



## Finners (Feb 17, 2016)

Don't have any personal experience with it but was looking at matx cases recently for a build I put together for my nephew and the thermaltake h15 seem to tick lots of boxes.

http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002582


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Hot glue?



Can't figure out where it is coming from


----------



## taz420nj (Feb 18, 2016)

Not sure if you can still get them but years ago I built an HTPC in an Antec NSK1380..  Great little case.

Edit: my bad, I didn't see you said it needs to be able to accommodate a radiator..


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 18, 2016)

@Spektre Lots of good case suggestions here.

I can personally vouch for the N200. I cannot say enough good things about it. It may be a budget case, but it's sturdy and well-thought out. No airflow issues with the right fans. I run a D9L, used to run U9B SE2 with no problems in the N200. As much as I hate Corsair for being a copycat, they've also come out with this Carbide case recently that is more or less a ripoff of the N200. They are both cheap though, so you have a choice.

If it's the smallest case you're looking for, the TJ08-E is an alternative to the N200, albeit quite a bit more expensive. The Silverstone SG09/SG10 may also suit your needs (they fit U9B just fine) but may require a bit more work as they are much more compact and harder to work in.

If you're willing to go the extra mile, you can try to build in the Prodigy M. It doesn't get much smaller than that for mATX. I've seen someone take the bottom legs off and put sorbothane feet in their place to make for a more compact rig still with handy handles.

The Mini R2 was very underwhelming in comparison to even the N200. Its build quality just doesn't feel up to the task, and I'm glad that my rig now resides in the N200 instead of the R2. Airflow can also be an issue in the Mini R2 because of the very dense front. The N200 has more or less a direct airflow path from the upper front fan to the graphics card.


----------

